# Ratty pic spam time :p



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry to bore you all with yet more pics of my lot 









The water isn't green, there is vitamins in the water


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lovely to see such spoilt ratties


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh they're lovely 

Can you give them any human food or is there anything they can't have? We're having pasta today


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

polishrose said:


> Oh they're lovely
> 
> Can you give them any human food or is there anything they can't have? We're having pasta today


They can't have spicy food and boys can't have orange (Or more to the point, d-limonene) because it causes kidney issues.

Mine always have a little bit of what I'm cooking unless it is curry


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Lovely to see happy ratties.
Can I ask a couple of questions?
What bedding are you using, it looks lovely and soft ?
What cage do you have? and is that a Jenny base in it?
Thanks Laura XXXx


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Laura123 said:


> Lovely to see happy ratties.
> Can I ask a couple of questions?
> Of course you can
> 
> ...


My answers are in red


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> They can't have spicy food and boys can't have orange (Or more to the point, d-limonene) because it causes kidney issues.
> 
> Mine always have a little bit of what I'm cooking unless it is curry


I knew about the orange but not about the spicy


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for your help. How do you find the explorer and the megazorb. I am looking at getting a new cage and it's so difficult. I have a Jenny at the moment with my 4 big boys in it. It is really a pain to set up after cleaning with only 2 small doors. The cleaning is fine. Base in the bath and wiping the bars with baby wipes. I really fancy a cage with door that fully open so there is the explorer,SRS and midwest critter. They are all REALLY big. Would you recommend the explorer? 
Laura XX


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Laura123 said:


> Thanks for your help. How do you find the explorer and the megazorb. I am looking at getting a new cage and it's so difficult. I have a Jenny at the moment with my 4 big boys in it. It is really a pain to set up after cleaning with only 2 small doors. The cleaning is fine. Base in the bath and wiping the bars with baby wipes. I really fancy a cage with door that fully open so there is the explorer,SRS and midwest critter. They are all REALLY big. Would you recommend the explorer?
> Laura XX


I ordered my cage online, I can't remember which company I used sorry 

I would recommend the explorer, the only down side is the shallow trays that come as standard. Which is why I ordered custom trays 

I get my megazorb from a local farm shop but you can also order it online if you don't have a farm shop near you


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks honey and sorry to hijack your post.
Laura XXX


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Lovely piccies :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

Laura123 said:


> Thanks honey and sorry to hijack your post.
> Laura XXX


No worries, any time


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Aww, lovely babies


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:001_wub: I am in love with your nekkids :001_wub: They definitely look like they are enjoying their nom-noms


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What beauts.. Picture 2.. that Ratty looks so like Jason.. that pose was like looking at a pic of him.. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

momentofmadness said:


> What beauts.. Picture 2.. that Ratty looks so like Jason.. that pose was like looking at a pic of him.. xxxx


That is Enzo, he is a proper snuggle bum :001_wub:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> That is Enzo, he is a proper snuggle bum :001_wub:


Jase was..

I got Perky out yesterday and was snuggling him.. Said to my fella.. look he is snuggling like Rhoddi and Jase used to..

Then Perky peed all over me.. Not a little slip up like a full on gush.. My fella left me laughing.. Perky will just not take the role of Jase of Rhoddi..They would never pee on me.. Boo Hoo... 

Give Enzo snuggles for me.. xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I spy lots of yummy scrummy dumbos :001_tt1::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> I spy lots of yummy scrummy dumbos :001_tt1::001_wub:


All 8 of mine are dumbos  I don't have any top eared anymore


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I love dumbos I've got 2 now did have 4 but two were pts 
They have a certain dumb fat head look don't they lol.
But I can't be without a few top eared too.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Must admit Dumbos are my Fave.. the expressions they have with the low set eats makes them look almost human.. miss me Dumbos.. they have them in at the local pet shop.. in various shades of bluey/greys. I'm having to avoid the place at the mo..


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm another dumbo lover here. I have two boys at the moment and my son has two. Mine are a sable dumbo and hooded downunder dumbo rex. We only got them in July so I'll have to wait another while before I get more but I have a blue dumbo at the top of my wish list.
Laura XXX


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Humpfrey is my blue dumbo he's my heart rat


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Humpfrey is my blue dumbo he's my heart rat


Oh great name. Any chance of a photo?
Laura XXX


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep here is my gorgeous boy



























Nom nom


----------



## victoria9292 (Sep 10, 2012)

Laura123 said:


> Thanks for your help. How do you find the explorer and the megazorb. I am looking at getting a new cage and it's so difficult. I have a Jenny at the moment with my 4 big boys in it. It is really a pain to set up after cleaning with only 2 small doors. The cleaning is fine. Base in the bath and wiping the bars with baby wipes. I really fancy a cage with door that fully open so there is the explorer,SRS and midwest critter. They are all REALLY big. Would you recommend the explorer?
> Laura XX


hey hey i get my megazorb from Pet Feeds UK - A new and exciting online pet, equine and small animal retailer based in th UK, they charge about £12.84 (thats inc £4.15 postage) per sack load and i used mine for my rats and it lasted me like 4 months mind you i pile my cages with it, extra snuggness  mind you it is a large bag but i like the good value for money and we just store it in the shed with a larger freezer bag klip to keep things going in the bag


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Yep here is my gorgeous boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOHHHH he is perfect. How handsome:001_wub:No wonder you love him.
Thanks so much for the photos.
L XXX


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

victoria9292 said:


> hey hey i get my megazorb from Pet Feeds UK - A new and exciting online pet, equine and small animal retailer based in th UK, they charge about £12.84 (thats inc £4.15 postage) per sack load and i used mine for my rats and it lasted me like 4 months mind you i pile my cages with it, extra snuggness  mind you it is a large bag but i like the good value for money and we just store it in the shed with a larger freezer bag klip to keep things going in the bag


 Thanks Victoria,they have it in the horse supply shop I get the bedxcel in but I didn't know whether it was worth a try. They gave me some of the Aubiose to try but I can't say that I like it and it goes everywhere. I think I'll get the megazorb too next time.
L XXX


----------



## victoria9292 (Sep 10, 2012)

Laura123 said:


> Thanks Victoria,they have it in the horse supply shop I get the bedxcel in but I didn't know whether it was worth a try. They gave me some of the Aubiose to try but I can't say that I like it and it goes everywhere. I think I'll get the megazorb too next time.
> L XXX


if yyou lived near me i would of gave you some to try but my vet approvd it today and my little girls got phunomia or see if the shop might let you have a try


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Awwww! I do love rats.  

Can they eat pretty much anything then? :O


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Louiseandfriends said:


> Awwww! I do love rats.
> 
> Can they eat pretty much anything then? :O


Yup, apart from spice and oranges (boys mainly)


----------

